# Promethium Mids Control



## WheatAndBarley (Sep 3, 2022)

Did some searching and couldn't find anything on here about how to do this modification. It's really easy to do and adds a nice extra option for tone.



https://imgur.com/a/UeUE6ip


So all you do is only solder in the rightmost pad of C18 (150n). Run a wire from the extra lead to the 2 lug of another b10k pot. Then connect lug 1 of the mid pot to lug 1 of either the high or low pot (they're connected already), and then connect lug 3 of the mids pot to lug 3 of either the high or low pot (they're also connected). 

And thats it! You can tell from the schematic that Boss carved out a mid frequency but then tied it to the high control, so when you turn up the highs you're also increasing the mids. With this you can do stuff like scoop the mids. I ran my wire down under the bottom of the PCB instead of the side. This layout doesn't quite fit the tayda 5 knob pre-drilled enclosures so I had to do a bit of bending already.


----------

